# baby fish???



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

****update update*** baby fish???*

**update**

I just found a baby tetra when I was looking at my tank. I am not sure if it is from the rummy-nose or from the gold tetras, but I am thinking it is from the rummynose because of the white stripes on the tail. It is still very small, about 1 cm long. Here is a picture, and you can see the original picture from november below.

Tank Stats:
KH ~2
pH below 7 
20g










Hi,

I found a few of this little guys squirming around under my HC carpet after my water change. I think the scale is actually too big. Those are granules of florabase for scale. Is it a baby fish or a copepod or something else? The only fish I have capable of breeding are gold tetras and rummynose tetras.

Thanks!


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Pass out the cigars... you've had fish fry, fishfry


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

way to go! you must be doing something right!


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

coool!! thanks guys


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Sheesh, tetra fry sure are tiny 

There's a bird vitamin product floating around here and there that is composed of aquacultured phytoplankton and Spirulina pacifica. It's fine powder...I hear tetra fry do very well on it, since otherwise they are extremely difficult to feed.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Very cool, Fishfry - congrats! There are various liquidfry fish foods you may want to try.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Congrats on the fry! For feeding you should try Hikari Baby Brine Shrimp.

EDIT: On second thought, they don't look like fry at all. Possibly hydra or some other organism.


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

They are probably finding lots of microorganisms in the tank and as long as they don't get eaten should grow...though supplement feeding would be nice.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Are the fry still there?
Do you know what kind of fish they are yet?

Steve


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

With a fully planted tank, they should be fine for a cpl of weeks to a month depending on growth rate. Liquidfry for egglayers tends to foul up water as well as boiled egg yolk. I have used both for my bettas with good success. Just don't overfeed. Afterwhich Frozen BBS or live works well. I then wean to hikari micropellets and grindal worms.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

whoa...this thread exploded

I am pretty sure they are rummy-nose tetra fry. They might still be around, I don't really know, but I do have a pretty lush foreground that they can be in. I am not really planning on trying to raise them or anything, they are just going to get eaten by the big tetras and it is my "show" tank.


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

do you have shrimp in the tank? any possibility that it could be a larval shrimp? it's hard to tell exactly what it is... =)

rich


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I have shrimp in my tank, but I only have Amano and Crystal Red Shrimps. The Amano wouldn't be able to produce live babies and the CRS shrimp produce babies that miniatures of themselves. I am pretty sure it was a fish because I don't see them anymore and they looked like fry I have seen in the past from other fish.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

updated...see first post


----------

